# 4 Great Pyrs in TN on death row



## BlondeSquirrel04 (Oct 3, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/tndeathrowdogs

I saw 4 Great Pyrs come across my Facebook today. The owner is selling all his goats and dumped his 4 Pyrs. All are at a high kill shelter and will likely be euthanized. If you are looking for a LGD and are anywhere near TN, here is your chance!


----------



## dwbonfire (Oct 3, 2012)

ugh that is sad.. why cant people be responsible and try to place the dog in a new home rather than dumping them! what a shame. i wish i was closer


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Oct 3, 2012)

What a shame!  There are so many people that would love to have the opportunity to have LGD's.  I hope that someone in that area can at least foster them until suitable homes can be found.


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 3, 2012)

I shared it as well - I have dog friends all over the country, some in TN. Hope these dogs can get new homes, and better yet - homes with stock!


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 3, 2012)

they were all adopted out about half an hour ago.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 3, 2012)

:bun
Hopefully this will have a happy ending and the dogs will be in their forever homes!
It is so sad... right now though, so many people are in foreclosure and losing everything you never really know the circumstances. I'm glad these guys found a home. One day when I am on more land I would love to do LGD foster program.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 3, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> they were all adopted out about half an hour ago.


Boo  my friend just headed up there to get one & she really needs a Great Pyr for her herd.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Oct 3, 2012)

That is great news!  It would be wonderful if they could stay together as a team.  Thanks for the update!

that's*satyrical, I hope that your friend is able to get one somewhere.  I know there are many more out there that are in need of homes.


----------



## dwbonfire (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm glad someone took them. That would have been a real shame.


----------



## BlondeSquirrel04 (Oct 3, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> they were all adopted out about half an hour ago.


Really??? How do you know? Do you know if they all went together?


----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 4, 2012)

Well I am glad if they all found homes just would have sucked for her since it was quite a drive for her....


----------

